# Fishing Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll be in P'cola visiting the folks for a few days. I plan of fishing Monday afternoon, all day Tuesday, and Wednesday morning. 

Hit me up if you want to chase some reds, dredge some canals, hit some dock lights, or hit the pass and see what's around. I'd love to beach a pomp.

I know we are approaching neap tides soon, but that has never stopped me from fishing (and catching) before. Tight lines.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Waded some canals this morning - 2 slot reds and a 23" trout. Yellow SeaDucer.


----------

